
No change fees for United Airlines flights, permanently - devy
https://www.united.com/ual/en/us/fly/travel/change-fee.html
======
sloaken
I hate to be a pessimist, but I doubt it is permanent.

If they really were to make it permanent, they would have done it earlier.

Expect the change fee in a few years, but they will call it something other
than 'change fee', something nice like 'modification fee' or 'change
supplement'.

Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice ...

